# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  نظام HarmonyOS 2.0 سيصل لهواتف Huawei Mate 40 Series أولاً، وسيصل بعد ذلك لـ Huawei P40 و Mate 30

## mohamed73

أكدت شركة Huawei رسميًا أن بعض الهواتف الذكية التي تعمل بروم EMUI 11  ستكون قادرة على تثبيت نظام HarmonyOS 2.0. يتم إطلاق الإصدار الجديد من  نظام HamronyOS 2.0 للمطورين على مراحل، ومن المتوقع أن يتم إطلاق  الإصدارات التجربية الأولى من هذا النظام للهواتف الذكية في شهر ديسمبر  المقبل.
 يقول ملصق على الشبكة الإجتماعية الصينية Weibo أن الهواتف الذكية  المُزودة بالمعالج HiSilicon Kirin 9000 هي الأولى التي ستحصل على نظام  HamronyOS 2.0، مما يعني سلسلة هواتف Huawei Mate 40 Series، وستليها  الهواتف الذكية المُزودة بالمعالج HiSilicon Kirin 990 5G، مما يعني بعض  طرازات Huawei P40 و Huawei Mate 30 Series، وما إلى ذلك.
 حتى الهواتف الذكية القديمة التي تعمل بالمعالج HiSilicon Kirin 710 و  HiSilicon Kirin 810 ستنضم إليها بعد إنتظار طويل بطبيعة الحال. من المفترض  أن تعني الملاحظات ” جزئيًا ” أنه سيتم تحديث بعض الطرازات فقط، ولكن  المعايير التي سيتم أخذها بعين الإعتبار لا تزال غير واضحة. الدفعة الأولى Kirin 9000  الدفعة الثانية Kirin 990 5G  الدفعة الثالثة Kirin 990 4G (جزئيًا), 985, 820 (جزئيًا)  الدفعة الرابعة Kirin 980, 990 4G (جزئيًا), 820 (جزئيًا)  الدفعة النهائية Kirin 810, 710 (جزئيًا)  
 أعاقت الحرب التجارية بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والصين قدرة شركة  Huawei على إطلاق الهواتف الذكية الرائدة. كان من المفترض أن تكون طرازات  Huawei Mate 40 Series قد صدرت بالفعل، على الرغم من قلة المخزون المتوفر  لدى شركة Huawei من المعالج HiSilicon Kirin 9000، وبسبب ذلك وعدم قدرة  Huawei على إستخدام متجر Google Play Store في الأسواق الغربية،  أُجبرت الشركة الصينية على تأجيل الإطلاق. 
 من المتوقع أن يتم إطلاق تشكيلة Huawei Mate 40 Series في منتصف شهر  أكتوبر في الصين بينما لن تتوفر التشكيلة على الصعيد العالمي حتى العام  2021. لاحظ أنه ستكون هناك أجهزة لوحية مُزودة بالمعالج HiSilicon Kirin  9000 أيضًا. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أن نظام HarmonyOS سيعمل على  الساعات الذكية والهواتف الذكية والأجهزة اللوحية والتلفزيونات وما إلى ذلك  من الأجهزة الأخرى. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

